# Richmond, VA area job opening



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Extreme Audio, Inc. located in Mechanicsville, VA is looking to expand its crew with another installation technician. 

Applicants should have a minimum of 2 years of installation experience in a retail environment, and take pride in their work. Let me emphasize that...YOU MUST TAKE PRIDE IN TREATING EVERY CAR LIKE YOUR OWN!! Experience with remote start/alarm systems is a huge plus, yet, not a requirement. Positive attitudes, and loving what you do, IS a requirement! 

While our current opening is for an experienced technician, we always welcome applications for future consideration. If you're looking to continue or start a career in the mobile electronics field, and would like to do so at a professional shop that you can enjoy going to work every day, we are exactly what you are looking for! Pay will vary based on experience level.

Applicants should reply to [email protected] with a resume, or apply in person at 7451 Sujen Ct. Mechanicsville, VA. Appointments will be made for any interviews, as we may not be available to spur of the moment, due to a busy work load.

Extreme Audio, Inc. is one of Virginia's premier Mobile Electronics retailers. We've been In business for over 12 years, and were recently voted one of the Top 50 Mobile Electronics Retailers in the nation by Mobile Electronics Magazine! We work on everything from cars and trucks to boats, RV's, and golf carts. Meeting or exceeding our customer's expectations and needs is not our goal, it's our requirement! If this sounds like you, then we should talk!


----------



## rebelfromva (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey man. Are you still looking to fill these positions? Live in richmond and may be able to help ya fill them with some quality guys.


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

We aren't currently hiring, but are always looking to connect with future talent for the times that we are?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was hoping that we would move close enough that I could talk to you guy about employment, but an hour drive one way is a bit too much for work. Now to come visit and check you the shop....expect me soon!


----------

